
Ask HN: Negative Signaling with Pioneer.app Accelerator - temp_seeder
Taking a quick look at pioneer.app remote  accelerator. They offer a small reward package to the winners, including a trip to SV.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pioneer.app&#x2F;offer<p>BUT, they now discuss an optional funding package of $50K-$100K for 5%. The problem of course is that some winners might not get funded. Which is a pretty horrible situation to be in. You try to raise, but your accelerator is not keen.<p>Any thoughts ?!
======
ninetax
Yes, seems like it would have that problem. I know YC is very careful about
that, for example they participate in every YC company's series A, and I think
I read somewhere it's to avoid that signalling risk

